# 3000000



## Michael M (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey, I just noticed we had passed the 3 million posts mark !!!
Congratulations to Mr Excel AND all the posters that have taught me, and countless others, the ways of Excel.
Thanks to all.


----------



## Aladin Akyurek (Aug 3, 2012)

Michael M said:


> Hey, I just noticed we had passed the 3 million posts mark !!!
> Congratulations to Mr Excel AND all the posters that have taught me, and countless others, the ways of Excel.
> Thanks to all.



I think that count does not include the posts of the original board...


----------

